# Ally drum brakes.



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

I have factory aluminium front drum brakes on my 66 goat' which was a listed option. I have seldom seen this option on other GTOs of this vintage' Any ideas on what percentage have this factory option' Rare or not?

Is there any ideas on how many 66 tri pwr manuals were built against tri pwr autos' the combined total being just over 19'000. Dont think there is factory records to log the exact amount. Any thoughts??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Since over 65% of the '66 GTO's were manual trans cars, I would think that most of the 19000 tripower cars were manual trans cars. Folks who went with the 2 speed auto generally were intom the style and cruising aspect of the GTO, and not performance. I think that most of the automatic tripower GTO's we see today were NOT born that way.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

:agree

The majority would be manuals for speed reasons' No GM records for exact figures I believe.
"not born that way" is very true' few and far between are there genuine muscle number correct cars around.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The aluminum drums are a rare option, and 1 not worth having IMO. One high speed stop and they warp bad. Even if my car was optioned with them I would install steel drums and paint them the aluminum color. :cheers


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

I never had any probs with them (steel inner liner where shoe makes contact). Had the car decades. The car was built or ordered with options for 1/4 mile' so they are just part of the cars make up i suppose.


----------

